# Ebenfalls Battlefield 3 Problem: BF 3 startet nicht ! Help!!!



## Canny (29. Oktober 2011)

hallo

habe mir gestern BF 3 gekauft, installiert und als ich es starten wollte kommt immer BF3 funktioniert nicht mehr.
Woran liegt das : System gibt folgende Fehlermeldung :

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:	bf3.exe
  Anwendungsversion:	1.0.0.0
  Anwendungszeitstempel:	4e9d3315
  Fehlermodulname:	MSVCR100.dll
  Fehlermodulversion:	10.0.30319.1
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	4ba1dbbe
  Ausnahmecode:	c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:	00001ed7
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:	0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 2:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Zusatzinformation 3:	0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 4:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789

hab den neuesten GrkaPatch und sonst ist mein system eigentlich auf dem neuesten stand.
BF 3 update ist auch installiert:
mein sytsem:
Wind. 7 32 bit
4GB Arbeitsspeicher
2x 2,4 ghz
Nvidia 8800 ultra

Spiel ist Original von der CD installiert!

danke


----------



## Gamerz36 (26. Dezember 2011)

Hey Canny,
hast du zufällig schon eine Lösung gefunden? Ich habe exact das gleiche Problem! Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. Dezember 2011)

Installier mal die Visual C++ Runtimes von Hand aus neu.
Am besten damit:
All in One Runtimes Download - ComputerBase

Du bist dir aber auch im klaren das mit deinem PC Battlefield 3 nur mit maximal mittleren Details - und auch dann nur mir relativ wenigen FPS - laufen wird.


----------

